# Pale poo?



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive noticed that one of my cats (not sure which) has been producing very very pale brown coloured stools in the last day or two which are not quite as firm as they used to be. Until now, both cats were producing very dark brown (almost black) stools. Both cats appear otherwise healthy, though I have noticed a marked increase in appetite for both of them in the last couple of days. 

I havent changed their diet recently and they are eating Petnatur, Granatapet and Macs at the moment. They also get raw chicken wings once a week

They are 9 and 10 months old.

Should I be taking them to the vets or is this normal?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If they are eating too quickly and not digesting it, this can cause pale poos. 

If poos are too dark, it can mean they're a bit dehydrated, so you don't want them really dark, but very pale could mean either eating too fast (it happened to Treacle!) or maybe an infection or worms


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

If it peristed then yes I would take her to the vets. Occasionally it can be a reflection of diet but otherwise could be pancreas ( not digesting fats which are excreted though usually bad odour as well ) or liver problems.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was from eating too fast. Izzy has been wolfing her food down so quickly the last few days that it's giving her hiccups. You'd think she hadn't been fed in a week but she is being fed 6 times a day!


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> If it peristed then yes I would take her to the vets. Occasionally it can be a reflection of diet but otherwise could be pancreas ( not digesting fats which are excreted though usually bad odour as well ) or liver problems.


Thank you. How long would you suggest I wait before I contact the vet? It's probably only been for a day now.

I also need to figure out which cat it is!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd give it a few more days to see if it resolves on its own.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Many thanks Ianthi.

We came home to find another pale poo and have discovered it was definitely Izzie. 

I've recently been on holiday for a week and my OH has just told me there had been some pale poo during the week too but had thought nothing of it. So I think we will take her to the vets on Saturday if it hasn't resolved itself by then.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

No improvement in the poo colour and we've just found a slightly runny poo on the carpet. They've never had an accident outside of the litter tray since we got them.

Time for the vets I think


----------

